# Thorichthys Maculipinnis movie



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I have given up trying to get a pic of this pair. They refuse to be photographed! I need a much better camera to keep up with these zippy little suckers.

I did manage to get a little video of the pair protecting their fry. Enjoy 

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f...ys_Maculipinnis.flv&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1

The male is about 2" and the female about 1.5". This is their 3rd or 4th spawn. They seems to be getting better at the parenting thing. I should hopefully be moving them to their own tank soon since the fry don't really stand much of a chance in this tank


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Great looking fish ....do they have a common name? You are right about the fry not lasting in a fairly full tank, but if they protect them in there it may strengthen the parenting skills before they get a tank of their own.

Good luck with them.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks 

They are also known as Thorichthys Ellioti or Elliots Cichlid.

We'll see how they do. The first few spawns they kept all the fry pinned down in a corner hidden by a flower pot and some fake plants. This time they are allowing them to swim around at the back of the tank. Despite a bunch of tetras, a couple more T. Mac's and a EBJD in the tank, everyone seems to be keeping their distance.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

i will SOOOOO buy fry off eerrrr juvies once they grow off you.

Those are friggin beauties... I coulda bought some... 

Your lemon tetras look very fat and content 

Frickin nice


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds good but it'll be a while yet. 

The Lemons are doing very well. I got worried when I first moved them to this tank. I had 7 and shortly after 1 went missing. I thought my EBJD was going to snack on them all so I tried to catch them. Good frickin' luck. I gave up and so far, almost a year later, none of the others have disapeared. I am thinking one must have jumped out of the tank and my cat got it.

I will have at least 1 extra T. Mac male I ws going to offer up shortly. Besides my pair, I have 3 extras. 1 Amazing male that is actually nicer looking than the male that is paired. Another male that looks good but not as good and a smaller one that I think is a female but not 100% sure. Once I move the breeders out, I may just leave the nice male and the potential female in together to see what happens.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Sounds good but it'll be a while yet.
> 
> The Lemons are doing very well. I got worried when I first moved them to this tank. I had 7 and shortly after 1 went missing. I thought my EBJD was going to snack on them all so I tried to catch them. Good frickin' luck. I gave up and so far, almost a year later, none of the others have disapeared. I am thinking one must have jumped out of the tank and my cat got it.
> 
> I will have at least 1 extra T. Mac male I ws going to offer up shortly. Besides my pair, I have 3 extras. 1 Amazing male that is actually nicer looking than the male that is paired. Another male that looks good but not as good and a smaller one that I think is a female but not 100% sure. Once I move the breeders out, I may just leave the nice male and the potential female in together to see what happens.


can i please have the extra one ? Ill buy it off you of course.

They're pretty mellow right? Like compared to normal firemouth? It'd be going in the 55 with my pair of angles, the three rams, shrimp, loaches and the bristle nose plecos- oh and the bleedingheart tetras which are about identical morphologically to your lemons so it'd be ok...

Nice lemons id get a few if i found nice ones like that.

Im either getting more bleedingheart or im going to get some emperor but i dont really know yet. Im leaning to more the shape of what I've got now. THere's four or five relatively simple to find choices in there.

What I'd really like are some good good quality black ruby barbs. The only ones ive seen around are cruddy


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I'll let you know when I am ready to move him  

The Lemon's I've had for a few years now. They didn't look like that at Big Als when I got them


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow....That is a very nice video 

that pair is beautiful...


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks  

I did a bit of a water change on the tank last night and my fingers must have got a little too close for Mom's liking. She went right after me. It was really funny.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

> They're pretty mellow right? Like compared to normal firemouth? It'd be going in the 55 with my pair of angles, the three rams, shrimp, loaches and the bristle nose plecos- oh and the bleedingheart tetras which are about identical morphologically to your lemons so it'd be ok...


Sorry Pablo, I forgot about this part 

Right now they are farily mellow. They chase each other and the tetras around. They do like ot go head to head with one another every now and then but then don't lip lock or anyhting. Just like to flare and charge each other.

I was told by someone that T. Maculipinnis are one of the most aggressive/territorial Thorichthys though so your angels may be in trouble once he grows up a bit.


----------

